# Snappy Trap



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

That thing is a clog waiting to happen. Send us pix of your existing plumbing and we can give you suggestions on how to fix with standard drain parts.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

I don't understand why it would clog.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Those corrugated sections trap food particles.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A whole new PVC drain set would cost about 1/2 that amount and have smooth walls, not all those ridges to trap anything going down the drain.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

The description on Amazon says the interior walls of the pipes ARE smooth.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

It is smooth wall and code approved, but I can't imagine a drain that would require a flex pipe.
One review said it's very stiff and hard to flex.
Snappy also seems very expensive....


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

Honestly, I can't imagine the amount it would save me in buying traditional PVC being worth the time to cut and sand it to the appropriate lengths. I can't take a pic right now, but it's a pretty standard hook up from what I can tell. It doesn't really require a flex pipe, I'm just attracted to how easy it looks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like you've made up your mind without regard to our advice.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

Nope, not true. I really do want some advice. Sorry if I'm being unclear. 
I will take the time to measure and cut and whatever needs to be done if that's the best way to do it. I like quick and easy, personally, but my boyfriend wants it done "right". He told me it's all well and good that there's good reviews on Amazon, but to ask in a plumbing forum about this product. It's plain to me that you guys don't even have experience in using this product, which is what I'm really asking for. 
I'm going to try to post a photo of my undersink situation


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Almost anything would be better than what you have. You already have 2 of those corrogated flex sections.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

i don't even think the flex is necessary. also - all those little pieces they shoved in there. some of them were just glued together too! 
it's clear whoever did this had no clue about plumbing.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

out of curiosity, what would i need if i want to do this the old fashioned way?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Your major issue is your current rigged up trap by some handy andy dude. Your current trap is way to deep because he jerry rigged it to adapt to Cast iron or galvanized at the wall.

Get me a closer pic of that black pipe please.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

I fixed it myself - old fashioned pvc. Works fine now. Thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

cheveyolucca said:


> I fixed it myself - old fashioned pvc. Works fine now. Thanks!


How about an after photo.


----------



## cheveyolucca (May 13, 2015)

It cost me $10, and one of the pipes I bought, I didn't even need - so around $7. 
The hardest part was actually removing the lock nut from the drain....


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

That looks better. I got one more hint for you. If you use a touch of rector seal on those threads the nuts tighten on they will not vibrate loose from the garbage disposal any more.


----------

